# SL Restoration - Nissan GTR



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome to another installment,

This rather tasty Nissan GTR was bought to us as the owner wanted long lasting easily maintainable protection, so one of our GTechniq Treaments fitted the bill perfectly










So on arrival we began assessing the task at hand, nothing major










Oh dear these definately need a make over!!










Nothing more than a light covering of dust










And run of the mill grime










As always the first step was to give the wheels, arches & lower sections a pre-soak with AutoFinesse Citrus Power prior to rinsing










Arches deep cleaned with Britemax GrimeOut (diluted 1:1) with a large wheel woolie










Tyres also cleaned with Grime Out










Wheel faces tackled with Auto Finesse Imperial & large hog hair brush










Calipers with a 1" Valet Pro detailing brush










Inners with the excellent 45 degree small wheel woolie










And Daytona Speedmaster brush










Once rinsed the wheels were then given a good soak with the new Valet Pro Dragon's Breath iron remover which i had been given to test










Working away (its gel like consistency clings well but takes a little onget to activate than other products)










Then foamed with Auto Finesse Avalanche at 60c to soften all the bonded dirt (as always a dash of Lather was added to increase the foam consistency)










The usual areas tackled with various detailing brushes










After being rinsed at 60c it was time for a safe 2BM wash with GTechniq GWash & a MicroFibre Madness IncrediMitt










Lower areas & arches seen to with the Dooka wheel mitt










Rinsed at 30c prior to the first stage of decontamination with Auto Finesse Iron Out, almost a matt finish in the dusk










Then foamed again this time at 30c with Valet Pro Snow Foam Combo 2 (this also contains degreasing agents so is ideal for these later foam soaks)










Second stage of decontamination with Auto Finesse Oblitarate










Another foam soak










Thoroughly rinsed with the pressure washer, followed by an open hose it was into the unit and clayed with Auto Finesse Clay & Glide










No major bonded contaminants remaining










Back outside for the final foam soak & rinse










Vehicle then pat dried with i4D Uber Premium Drying Towels and the Metro Blaster for all the water traps



















As always the first job up was the standard Spies Hecker 7010 wipedown to remove any residues that may be left on the surfaces










Next up was a thorough 7010 wipe down for the wheels and tyres



















Then protected with GTechniq C5Wheel Armour










Exhausts were transformed from this










To this with Britemax Easy Cut & #0000 grade wire wool before being wiped down with 7010 & sealed with both GTechniq C1 & EXOv2



















Next up was the paintwork. Having covered just 2500 miles only an enhancement was needed to rid the finish of light swirls & marring
So after taping up any delicate areas with 3M 3030 tape










It was out with the Rupes BigFoot LHR15 & their yellow pad coupled with their Keramic Gloss polish










Leaving this finish & bringing out the metallic flake nicely



















Paintwork then given a 25% IPA wipedown










And protected with a solid base of GTechniq C1










As always doubled checked for remaining residue










Before being topped with EXO v2










Glass deep cleaned with GTechniq G4 then protected with G1










Tyres dressed with GTechniq T1










Leaving this awesome finish on the wheels and tyres










Interior given a light hoover & dust and here are the finished results



























































































Thanks for reading guys, hopefully you enjoyed it!!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Liking the mitt Nick?

Look good so far! (you still uploading the outdoor photos?)


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Lovely finish Nick!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

wookey said:


> Liking the mitt Nick?
> 
> Look good so far! (you still uploading the outdoor photos?)


Very much so mate  Too right, these write-ups take as long as the actual jobs


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Looking very sharp!

Nice write-up mate, and some cracking photos.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Tidy job mate.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Incredible finish on my fave car.

Seriously stunning!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great details on a fav of mine mate !


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks good as usual lad.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow! Awesome work!


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Tidy job mate.


----------



## unique detail (Jan 26, 2012)

Great read Nick..awesome finish :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning that Nick, very glossy finish! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Excellent as always Nick.:thumb:


----------



## RS 500 (Aug 29, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho


so cool


----------



## MattTurton (Dec 18, 2012)

that is stunning mate.top work.


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome work Nick! See you next week mate.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work!


----------



## Spotless Detailing (Oct 17, 2011)

Mint 

Callum


----------



## technofan (Apr 27, 2013)

Stunning... I wonder how long before it looks mucky again


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

FANTASTIC job Nick!!

Faysal


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome Nick...Well done..I love both the car and your work


----------



## jac.chadwick (Sep 18, 2012)

unbelievable work


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking good Nick, lovely car.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Clear and concise write-up very informative, majestically presented thanks for sharing.

The Art of Detailing.

John THt.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning work Nick! Always liked that colour, very reflective!

Thanks for posting chap.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Im going to have to give it 8 out of 10 im afraid. The afters were missing some underground car park shots. Very important in todays write ups.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Enjoyed the write up, great work that:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Spot on work. Does look awesome under the studio lights.

Not often we get to see that many products from the one manufacturer in write up's these days.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great work as usual Nick :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Love that


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Tip top!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Exceptional work and photos Nick. Brilliant.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

The quality we expect from you Nick


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Ace car, and nice clear concise write up, not overloaded with photo's like it! as has already been said is good to see a wide variety of products from a single source other than swissvax.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Beautiful work, a very gentle but thorough detail of an incredible,,,, Datsun :lol:


----------



## Oneunited78 (Jan 10, 2008)

Awesome work great finish


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent work Nick , great photography:thumb:

Mario


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Excellent work mate, great write up. Love the colour


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Perfect :thumb:


----------



## te-75 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow, great Job!
May we see some more beading pics and or a sheeting Video?
That would be fine.
Have a nice day, 
Thanks te-75


----------

